# Thank You to Lilysmommy



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a special thank you to our Kelsey. It was so hard losing our beautiful and special Lily. But I am so glad you have stayed in the forum. You have so much to offer other members. Besides, we just like you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

I second it! Thanks Kelsey.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I third it.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Agreed very much so  I must confess, I always read the threads that I can see she's posted on because I love reading her advice - even if it isn't relevant to me!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a huge help on this forum.  She's always nice, patient, helpful and easy to understand.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm also glad you're still around.  You have been wonderfully helpful to everyone. And I appreciate the mealworm farm too. Izzy and Harvey just love it! <3 Thank you! HUGS. <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Dangit guys....You made me cry. :lol:    Thank you, from the bottom of my heart. <3 It means a lot that anyone still wants me here. I think sticking around has actually helped more than anything...I'd feel a lot more lost if I was suddenly cut off from hedgehog stuff entirely. So thank you, in turn, for letting me hang around!  

Rainy - The set up looks fantastic, I love it!  Lots and lots of nice juicy mealies...You gotta let me say hi to them when I visit again. I miss looking for new aliens - it was like a treasure hunt! :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that's a deal! I'll even let you clean them and change the bedding. :lol: There are new babies, so you can even dress them in little mealworm onsies, if you can find them.  <3 Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with all of you. I was so sad for you Kelsey when I heard about Lilly and so sad when you said you weren't sure you wanted to stay around. And so very happy that you did!! Thank you for all hour kind words and advice!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hear hear! I concur! Props to Kelsey & her wonderful way of approaching everyone she encounters with respect and positivity.  *Hugs*


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say I agree with everyone here!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It's always so comforting to come here & be surrounded by good people that love hedgies. You've got a lot to offer.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I also want to thank Lilysmommy, you are always so helpful and sweet with all of your posts. It definitely doesn't go unnoticed or unappreciated!


----------

